# Raccourcis abréviations pour Word sur IPad 2018



## Mimille (12 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour  ! 

Je viens d'acheter le dernier iPad de chez Apple (2018), et pour les cours j'ai téléchargé l'application gratuite Word. 

Or, impossible de trouver comment créer des raccourcis d'abréviation comme je pouvais l'avoir sur mon Mac. 

Je m'explique, Par exemple, si j'écris "ajd", j'aimerai que le mot "aujourd'hui" se mette à la place. J'ai réussi à le configurer sur le Mac mais impossible de l'avoir sur l'iPad... Est-ce pcq il faut que j'achète l'application complète ?  Et si c'est le cas, et que le mieux est de l'acheter, est-il sûre que je puisse avoir ces raccourcis d'abreviation ? 

J'espère avoir été claire ou que du moins je suis assez compréhensible et qu'il y a un moyen simple à tout ça ! 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 
 Mimille


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2018)

Sur l'iPad ce n'est pas Word qui gère ces raccourcis mais directement l'iPad. 
Ouvrir Reglages, puis Général, puis Clavier , puis Remplacement de texte. 
Là on peut créer tous les raccourcis de son choix et ils seront disponibles dans toutes les applications (dont Word)


----------



## Mimille (12 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur l'iPad ce n'est pas Word qui gère ces raccourcis mais directement l'iPad.
> Ouvrir Reglages, puis Général, puis Clavier , puis Remplacement de texte.
> Là on peut créer tous les raccourcis de son choix et ils seront disponibles dans toutes les applications (dont Word)






Ah oui effectivement, cela marche beaucoup mieux  !!! 
Merci beaucoup, je ne pensais pas que c’était si simple que ça ^^ !


----------

